# PREPARING HEART PINE KEEPING MILL MARKS



## orlandodave (May 20, 2014)

Howdy everybody. I'm Dave. First post. Awesome site. I've been lurking for a while as I am just getting into wood working and don't have a whole lot to contribute at this point. I hope to soon though!

I just found out my dad has a whole stack of heart pine boards from this warehouse loft he disassembled and said I could have it. I am in love with some of the heart pine work I have seen, especially from oicurn2it2. I'm currently trying to acquire a scrub plane to reproduce some of his finish texture.

My question is, how do a prepare the wood for finishing without removing the cut marks from milling which adds so much character? Obviously I can't plane or sand too much. Should I sand with fine grit or maybe a wire brush?

Thanks everyone. Here is a sample of the wood. Some of it is weathered on one end, which will probably have to be cut out.

Dave


----------



## orlandodave (May 20, 2014)

I took a light gauge wire brush to it which cleaned the surface pretty good. I wet it down with some mineral spirits I think me likes!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

You could do quite a bit of planing and still have the saw marks. I've done this with my thickness planer. You end up with the fresh wood showing through and the patina and saw marks still down in the grooves. I thought it was the best of both worlds.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like what you did worked really well for what it seemed like you were trying to accomplish, good looking wood.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm green with envy…. that wood is awesome! Can't wait to see the finished project.

Welcome to LJ!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome piece of wood.
A friend of mine built a complete "Camelot" style dining set and he left all the marks in the wood for a real authentic appearance.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You can also plane one side to get to a consistent thickness.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I too love the circular mill marks, much more character than something coming off a bandmill.


----------



## orlandodave (May 20, 2014)

You could do quite a bit of planing and still have the saw marks. I've done this with my thickness planer. You end up with the fresh wood showing through and the patina and saw marks still down in the grooves. I thought it was the best of both worlds. I like the sound of that. I wouldn't mind taking the raised ridges down a little bit too.

Don, I was wondering if what you suggested was something I could do to help me match them up for joining. Thanks for the tip.

Dave


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

if you have a planer, you might want to try skip planning as well. Its running it through one or two light passes so it takes the heavy stuff off and gives different degrees of "rustic"


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice lumber. I have a good bit from my attic flooring. I replaced the true 1X10 heart pine planks with plywood for attic storage. I've made projects both leaving the circular saw marks and planing it down to a nice smooth finish. Both look great depending on your design & need. It amazing that 100+ year old wood still has such a wonderful aroma with a fresh cut.


----------

